# Monster Penguins



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And you thought they were all cute and cuddly.

https://www.nbcnews.com/science/sci...v9vr0UtsNnfcM3JgMzIFG9JAW-0S-bLYcJbY-LZvRLNIw


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, that would be something to see


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A woman the size of a penguin ... what will they come up with next?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Penguin" is a slang term for a nun. Maybe what they really found was a five foot tall, 170 pound nun. They should check and see if there is a big wooden ruler nearby, as that would be a definitive indicator:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

^^^You've brought back nightmares from childhood. big wooden rulers and chalkboard erasers. The nuns used to hurl those rockets with about as much accuracy as a blindfolded pitcher. It usually knocked a kid out of his desk about two isles over, who spent the rest of the day with an eraser outline on their clothes. Yea, childhood memories. Is it any wonder we used to sniff the mimeograph smell off the papers? Yes, I'd put those nuns against a monster penguin any day. Pity the monster, penguin I mean, not nun.


----------

